# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Multiple charts from one pivot table

## _Ryan_

I have a pivot table and I want to create three different graphs that change based on what is selected in the pivot table.  For example, when I select a specific nusring unit to have their data displayed, i want all of the graphs to change to that unit.  

I have tried creating a new pivot chart and when it asks if i want to use an existing table, I select yes but it still creates a new sheet for a new table.  

Or is there a way to make the current charts I have pull the data from the original sheet? Currently I have a different table for each chart. But I have to change all the fields on each table to make the graphs the same.

I basically want to link all the charts to one pivot table.

Thanks!

----------


## _Ryan_

anyone have any ideas?

----------


## Huron

You can make multiple charts from one pivot table. Right click anywhere in your original PT and select Pivot Chart. This will appear on a new sheet but you can right click this, select Location and choose "As object in..." and select the same sheet as your PT.

Repeat this twice to give two more charts. They will appear on top of each other at first so you will need to drag them to see them separately.

The charts and the PT will all update together when any one of them is changed.

----------


## _Ryan_

Thanks for the response Huron. Thats a good idea, however, that will cause all the charts to be the exact same.  I want three different types of charts, but with the data being pulled from the same pivot table.

Currently I have three different Column charts, using the same data, but with the fields different.  I want to be able to have all of the charts pull the data from one chart, so that when I change the Pivot Table, all the charts change, but keep the fields in the same spots. Hopefully that makes sense. Let me know if you need me to clear it up.

----------


## Huron

Sorry, I don't understand. I thought you wanted 3 charts from one pivot table so that you could display the same data in 3 different ways eg one as column chart, one as pie chart etc.

----------


## _Ryan_

Sorry, what I meant was using three column charts, but showing different things with the same data.  So i have one chart showing different incidents per month, another chart showing the incident score per month, and the third showing the top three incident scores per month.  

I want the same three types of charts, but to change with the pivot table.  In the Pivot Table I also have the nursing units.  Each nursing unit gets their own report, so instead of having to change three seperate pivot tables to generate the graphs for the report for a specific nursing unit, i could change one pivot table and it would in turn change the three graphs.  Its probably not possible because the charts and tables need to be identicle, but maybe a VBA Code, or something?

----------


## SueWithQuestion

> Sorry, what I meant was using three column charts, but showing different things with the same data.  So i have one chart showing different incidents per month, another chart showing the incident score per month, and the third showing the top three incident scores per month.  
> 
> I want the same three types of charts, but to change with the pivot table.  In the Pivot Table I also have the nursing units.  Each nursing unit gets their own report, so instead of having to change three seperate pivot tables to generate the graphs for the report for a specific nursing unit, i could change one pivot table and it would in turn change the three graphs.  Its probably not possible because the charts and tables need to be identicle, but maybe a VBA Code, or something?



Did you ever get a response to your question on how to create multiple pivot charts from one pivot table, or figure it out? I have the same problem and need help, too.

----------


## Jon_Peltier

Do you want to only show some of the pivot data in each chart? A pivot chart has to plot all data from the pivot table, but you can make regular charts from pivot tables, as I describe in my tutorial "Making Regular Charts from Pivot Tables".

----------


## Roger Govier

> Did you ever get a response to your question on how to create multiple pivot charts from one pivot table, or figure it out? I have the same problem and need help, too.



Hi Sue

I posted an example file as a solution to your original thread

----------


## smcvey85

Direct from Microsoft's Help:

Create a chart from data in a PivotTable report

This procedure creates a regular, noninteractive chart rather than a PivotChart report.
Select the data in the PivotTable report that you want to use in your chart. To include field buttons and data in the first row and column of the report, start dragging from the lower-right corner of the data you're selecting.Click Copy Button image.Click a cell in a blank area.On the Edit menu, click Paste Special.Click Values, and then click OK.Click Chart Wizard Button image and follow the instructions in the wizard to create the chart.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...862.aspx?CTT=1

----------


## Tkhanna

Hi - hoping someone can help me with my pivot chart.

I am trying to create a pivot chart that shows separate graphs within the same chart. I have attached a workbook with an example. In the example, there are two different categories "cost" and "use" with trends for 2014-2020 for each category. I want cost and use to be separate graphs within this chart (without having to create two pivot charts). Right now in the graph there is a line connecting 2020 Cost to 2014 Use. Is there a way to separate these out without having to manually set the outline in between these two data points to "no fill"? In addition, Is there a way to have another y-axis, or line, in between cost and use to differentiate the two?

Would really appreciate some help with this! Thanks!

----------

